# 94664



## Terri L (Apr 29, 2008)

Has anyone ever billed this-94664
thanks


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 29, 2008)

Yup.  It's bundled if a nebulizer treatment is also given, but otherwise I don't recall any problems with this code.  

 Erica


----------



## Terri L (Apr 30, 2008)

thank you


----------

